# 12 week and updated 16 week photo. Find out for sure on Friday!



## Ashley1021

I had another scan due to bleeding, does baby still look boyish?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Ashley1021

A little over 12 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Ashley1021

Someone guess I'm dying over here! Lol


----------



## weepolly

I'm not so good but I would say boy x


----------



## mummof1

I wanted to say girl but the nub pic maybe looks boy !
I'm no good at this lol


----------



## Ashley1021

Haha! Everyone said boy nub, but something about the 16 week one said girl. Lol 

I'm sure I'll have 2 boys!


----------



## smileyfaces

I would say boy x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Boy x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Ashley1021

I am so set on a girl but am realizing I'm most likely having another little boy! I'll absolutely adore him, but we are only having 2.


----------



## Ashley1021

Finding out tomorrow at 10:45 a.m! Eek


----------



## Isme

I'm thinking maybe girl? The 16 week picture just "looks" girly to me, but I'm not am expert at all and I don't know what features would be clearly girl or boy at 16 weeks. Can't wait for your scan tomorrow, though!


----------



## Ashley1021

Thank you! Lol. I'm dying for a girl but am knowing I will hear blue tomorrow. I will love another little boy to pieces too though!


----------



## smileyfaces

Good luck!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Ashley1021

It's a boy!


----------



## lau86

Aww congrats! I have two boys with a similar age gap and they're BEST friends! It's lovely


----------



## MamaHix1409

Congratulations Ashley. You're due 2 days after me! :D


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Isme

Awww... Congratulations! I bet your boys will be the best of friends. :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## mummof1

Congrats :)
We have two boys and they are best friends !
They also are such big momma sucks which I love lol
I think I'm having a 3rd boy , I'll be the queen of the house lol


----------

